# A North Carolina Father Of 6 Died After Being Struck By A Wave At The Beach



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 21, 2019)

Wth! I’ve never heard of a wave breaking someone’s neck before







A father of six has died after a wave struck him on a North Carolina beach and slammed him to the sand, breaking his neck, his wife said on Twitter.

Lee Dingle, 37, was playing on Oak Island's beach with three of his kids Thursday when the wave hit him, Shannon Dingle said. The force of the impact broke his neck and made his throat swell so much that his brain was deprived of oxygen for too long to recover, she said.
He died a day later despite the efforts of some heroes, including their kids, to try to save him, she said.
"My partner, my love, and my home died today after a freak accident," Shannon Hope Dingle said Friday.


"We met when I was 18 and he was 19, and we've been together ever since. I wasn't supposed to be saying goodbye at 37. I don't know how to be a grown up without him, but I'll learn. I just wish I didn't have to," she said.
Oak Island Water Rescue said on Facebook that it and other agencies provided emergency care to Dingle within minutes of the accident but he did not survive.
Dingle was the president of Atlas Engineering in Raleigh, North Carolina, a company that specializes in solving structural problems and repairing other damage at buildings, its website says.
Dingle's profile page said he was a collapse rescue engineer with NC Emergency Management. He had 15 years of experience and graduated from North Carolina State University in 2004 with a degree in civil engineering.
"He was a dream employee and coworker, a good friend, a loving, dedicated father, and a wonderfully kind person," said Chris Coutu, chief engineer and executive vice president at Atlas Engineering.
"The loss to his family and to our company is profound. He served his state and community as an Urban Search and Rescue (USAR) Engineering Specialist. He was brave, calm, and reassuring; he was somebody one would want around when conditions were dangerous or chaotic. He will be greatly missed."
In 2016 the Dingle family was featured in a story by CNN affiliate WTVD that explored their efforts to modify a van to accommodate their daughter Zoe, who has cerebral palsy and uses a motorized wheelchair. Although they qualified for state funding for vehicle modifications, they struggled to get the state to approve money to cover the bill, WTVD reported.
After their story was published, a local resident stepped up to provide the needed equipment, WTVD wrote.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 21, 2019)

This was an unrelated incident but also took place in North Carolina. This father was trying to save his children that were knocked into the ocean.

*North Carolina father of 7 dies trying to save his drowning children at beach*



Alex Lasker
AOL.comJuly 17, 2019




View photos
A North Carolina father drowned Sunday while rescuing two of his youngchildren who were swept away by a wave while walking on a submerged jetty atWrightsville Beach
A North Carolina father drowned Sunday while rescuing two of his young children who were swept away by a wave while walking on a submerged jetty at Wrightsville Beach.


"He threw everything down — phone, keys — and ran out there," she recalled. "He got to both of them, he grabbed them."


Both the father and second child were recovered after spending about 30 seconds underwater, and while the child survived, rescuers were unable to resuscitate Vann Jr., who died on the scene. 


"You couldn't ask for a better person, you could have [taken] anybody else," Dawn told the station. "I would've preferred to take me than him."


"Johnny was known to his family and friends as a pillar of jovial spirit," the page states. "His smile could light up any room and was guaranteed to put a smile on your face. His family recently moved to North Carolina to secure a better quality of life and was excited for the start of a new chapter. He leaves to cherish his loving wife, his seven children, three brothers, father, and sister."

"Our family is extremely grateful for any financial support and words of encouragement," the fundraiser adds.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 21, 2019)

Gofundme for the black family.

https://www.gofundme.com/an-american-dad-hero


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 21, 2019)

Jesus. These are both awful stories. May they both Rest In Peace.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 21, 2019)

These are both horrible stories. My heart goes out to both families.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 21, 2019)

That's terrible.  May they both rest in peace. I think my husband's former boss died in a similar way. He was on a business trip in Hawaii and died when a wave knocked him out. He may have also hit his head in a rock. I can't remember the details but it was something like that.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 22, 2019)

Here’s the first father’s family:






Their GoFundMe: https://www.gofundme.com/f/love-for-the-dingle-family


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 23, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Gofundme for the black family.
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/an-american-dad-hero



Donated what I could and I don't usually do that but this is sad.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 26, 2019)

Another rip current death   


@ Thursday, Jul 25, 2019
*Jayla Tassin, 19, of St. John the Baptist Parish, was overtaken by a rip current*
A recent high school graduate from Louisiana lost her battle for life after she suffered a brain injury in a powerful rip current that swept her into the ocean during a family vacation in Florida, authorities said.
Jayla Tassin, 19, died after she was taken off life support on Monday, said Volusia County Beach Safety Capt. Andy Ethridge.
Tassin had been plucked from the waters off Daytona Beach by a passerby, who spotted her lifeless body around 6:30 p.m. on July 17th. Family members watched as the rip current swept her under, and was pulled out further by a wave that followed.




Jayla Tassin, 19, graduated high school in May and was to attend University of Louisiana at Lafayette




Tassin, described as 'Loving, beautiful, kind, warm spirited,' was taken off life support after she suffered a brain injury caused by a rip tide that swept her into the ocean, said Volusia County Beach Safety Capt. Andy Ethridge
'We did CPR on her and to no avail and paramedics showed up. They put the oxygen on her, they took her away to the hospital,' her father Bernard told Fox 8, a local television station that serves her hometown of St. John Parish.
Even though medical personnel were able to get her heart beating again, the lack of oxygen to her brain that resulted from her going under the water had done permanent damage.
'There was no brain activity,' said Ethridge.
Tassin and her family had been in Orlando for their vacation when they decided to take a day trip to the beach, said St. John Parish President Natalie Robottom in a statement she posted on Facebook.




Jayla Tasin, 19, of St. John Parish, Louisiana, graduated high school May 22 and was to start as a freshman at University of Louisiana at Lafayette in the fall
The teen had graduated from East St. John High School May 22, and was to start as a freshman at University of Louisiana at Lafayette next month. Robottom described her as 'an active and vibrant member of the community and school.'
'Loving, beautiful, kind, warm spirited' are just some of the adjectives used to describe Jayla,' said Robottom.
'She has left her mark on our community and St. John the Baptist Parish will always be Jayla's home. She will never be forgotten.'
*Source: dailymail*
TAGS:


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jul 26, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Another rip current death
> 
> 
> @ Thursday, Jul 25, 2019
> ...



This is so heartbreaking. I can’t even imagine losing a child. How do you even move on from that? I would be inconsolable.


----------

